# How to ask a girl out for a date?



## kerosam (7 June 2006)

i have a saturday morning ritual of going to a particular cafe for morning coffee and breakfast... rain or shine. recently, i have accidentally took notice of this friendly waitress in the cafe (not sure how long she has been there)... she is friendly to customers and seem to be quite well like by her colleagues... note: if anyone is guessing, i don't have a habit of spotting and dating chicks who work in cafes! it just hits me from no where one saturday, making me notice her.

well i do spend a bit of times in cafes at times to read the Saturday's papers and AFR (fair dinkum, no bull) and if time allows, i'll read the Australian weekend as well.

anyhow, i intend (not sure yet cos a bit rusty in the dating game) to ask this girl out... just for drinks or a lunch... i think dinner or a weekend would be too stressful for me, unless someone think otherwise. and i'm just lost in where to start... i don't know much about her e.g. boyfriend etc...

just thought some of the forumites might have some wise advice on how to get it rolling. good idea or bad?:


----------



## RichKid (7 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				kerosam said:
			
		

> i have a saturday morning ritual of going to a particular cafe for morning coffee and breakfast... rain or shine. recently, i have accidentally took notice of this friendly waitress in the cafe (not sure how long she has been there)... she is friendly to customers and seem to be quite well like by her colleagues... note: if anyone is guessing, i don't have a habit of spotting and dating chicks who work in cafes! it just hits me from no where one saturday, making me notice her.
> 
> well i do spend a bit of times in cafes at times to read the Saturday's papers and AFR (fair dinkum, no bull) and if time allows, i'll read the Australian weekend as well.
> 
> ...




Hey Kero,
If you're a bit shy you could try asking the other staff about her if you know any that you think are approachable or chat to another regular at the cafe, they may know something about her to help you start a conversation, often the old ladies or gents that frequent cafes would strike up conversations with the 'young ones' so they'll know a bit about the staff too- do your research!!

But really, the best thing would be to try to talk to her about anything, but don't ask about the boyfriend, if she has one and isn't interested in you she's sure to mention him.

Whatever you do don't spill hot coffee on yourself or something like that while talking to her- unless it gets a laugh out of her and some affection!

Sorry I can't be more devious, don't know what I'd do in a similar situation, I'm not really an expert in these things. I think this is one for the ladies on ASF- c'mon, help ol kero out here girls!


----------



## son of baglimit (7 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

1. lose the afr - trust me.
2. dont admit you asked a share trading forum for advice.
3. wear a piece of clothing that would become a talking point - eg sombrero
4. a reminder, point 2 is important.
5. stalk her for a week, just to get a better idea of who she is.
6. ask her sister out just to get to know her better too.

report back to all of us.


----------



## Ageo (7 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> 5. stalk her for a week, just to get a better idea of who she is.
> 
> 
> report back to all of us.




lol he wants to ask her out not rape her


----------



## dutchie (7 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

1. Ask her if she drinks coffee or is sick of it because of work.
   (i.e. start up a conversation about coffee).

2a. If she does like coffee then ask her if you can shout her one at another cafe where she will be served.

2b. If she doesn't like coffee then find out what she does like to drink and offer to shout her that at the local pub/bistro/winebar.

This is not too heavy for a first date and you have a ready conversation starter in regard to her work, how this place stacks up etc. etc.

3. Don't be afraid to ask (she may be interested in you) and the worst that can happen is she politely says no and you are no worse off.

4. Hava go Kero!!!!

Good luck

Dutchie


----------



## wayneL (7 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

1/ Don't be nice to her. Girls don't like dating friends.

2/ Be cocky. Girls like self confidence.

3/ Be funny. Girls like to laugh.

If she doesn't like you, move on.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Kerosam,

Walk up to her and complement her and give her your number and say:

"I noticed that you are stunning and I would like to get to know you, so here is my number and feel free to call me. If you don't call that's ok too. Please have a nice day, bye"

Just do it, life is too short.

Snake Pliskin


----------



## RichKid (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> 1. lose the afr - trust me.
> 2. dont admit you asked a share trading forum for advice.
> 3. wear a piece of clothing that would become a talking point - eg sombrero
> 4. a reminder, point 2 is important.
> ...




You crack me up SOB, I bet your missus appreciates your sense of humour!!?? (although we should warn all other women of you as a public service- parliament should legislate to have you wear a red sign like 'Keep Clear! Baglimit Cometh').


----------



## MattThomson (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Well I've never asked a girl out, they've all sorta just fallen into my lap  My current girlfriend (of 1.5 years) and I just hooked up at a party after being friends for a few years so I havn't had much chance to ask girls out (I think she'd get mad). All previous girlfriends put the moves on me so I've been lucky that way . Anyway one of the best ways that I've been asked out is just to be handed a phone number on a sheet of paper, nothing said. It's easy to do I guess, and you could probably do it when you pay for the coffee, just write it on the back of the receipt and hand it to her. Good luck.


----------



## $unny (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

son of baglimit

i think u said it the best!


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

http://www.ask-girl-out.com/

Here is all you'll ever need.

"Bags" ( an absolute sage).
"Matt" I ve worked out what you do for a living and its NOT accountancy.
Think Ive seen you in the "Classifieds".Moonlighting as "Steve"

Lets give it a couple of weeks and I look forward to when the next topic is SURE to come up.

Step 2 "SEDUCTION"


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Duck savvy is as you know ledgendary.

Here are a few of my lines you may find useful.

*I've just moved you to the top of my 'to do' list.

nice set of legs, what time do they open? 

That outfit would look great in a crumpled heap next to my bed. 

I know that Milk does the body good, but wow, how much you been drinking? 

I'd like to name a multiple orgasm after you.

Excuse me. My friend over there is a little embarrassed. She'd like your phone number. She wants to know where she can get a hold of me in the morning. 

Let's face it. I'm hot, you're hot and we both know you got a crush on me. And really, who can blame you with a gorgeous face like this. So can I snatch a kiss or vice-versa (that is kiss a snatch). 

Hey baby,our sex will be so good the NEIGHBORS will be having a cigarette when we're done. 

Brazillians are my preference,so Remember that, as there will be an oral exam later. 

Do you sleep on your stomach? [any answer] Can I?

If it's true that we are what we eat, then I could be you by morning.

I'm gonna have sex with you tonight so, you might as well be there.

How about you and I go back to my place and get out of these wet clothes?

I'm 100% Aussi. Do you have any Aussi in you? Would you like some?

There must be something wrong with my eyes, I can't take them off you.*


----------



## visual (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

tech,
when these lines have worked have you also had a credit card in your hands :knightrid


----------



## GreatPig (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Kerosam,

Not sure I'd recommend the Duck's technique with someone you're actually interested in, but I think initially just concentrate on two main things:

1. Talk _to_ her.

2. Talk _about_ her, and things she's interested in (which means also listen to what she says).

In general, talk "feelings" not "actions". Talk about what she likes and how she feels about things, not just what she's been doing, etc. Avoid negative topics though. Keep it positive, light, and funny (although don't come across as the town buffoon either).

And whatever you do, don't sound desperate!! Remember, you're trying to do her a favour! 

GP


----------



## macca (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Buy a single rose and take it in for her.

If she asks why, say "I come here each week and you are always so nice, you brighten my day", I thought I would try to brighten yours  "

If she is interested you will soon notice as she will act differently with you from then on.

ps: if she starts talking to you about whatever, LISTEN !!!! look into her eyes and pay attention to what she is saying, women LOVE men that actually listen to them instead of watching that other nice chick crossing the road behind them    

Good luck


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Your mission is to boldly go where lots have been too..........
This is what I would do!
Find out if she has a boyfriend or husband,or a fancy "De F'cto"  just ask her out straight,using a bit of diplomacy naturally.If she admits to not having either then that solves one problem .
I personally would also try and find out what shifts she works,from her work mates ....again diplomacy ......and if your serious about her who cares a SFA if your stressed ,busy with work.....at least knowing that you are going out with her latter would releive the stress  in many ways then one!
 :whip


----------



## Realist (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Ok words from an expert..   (a single desperate expert that is   )

Don't ask her out..............yet


Chat to her, get to know a bit about her (like if she is seeing someone).

Introduce yourself and tell her a bit about you (lie a bit, and don't mention this forum)

Find a common interest (even lie if you have to "yeah sure I love knitting")

Then take your time, do not act too interested, act nice and friendly though. But cool also, not desperate!!

Then maybe the third time you meet her chat away all friendly like then say something like "Oh yeah I really want to check out this new bar/cafe called blahblah or I know this excellent place that has great blahblah, we must go there sometime, it is really good!!"

Try and sell the place more than asking her out, like "yeah yeah you must come it is so good", sounds better than "would you like to go out with me please".


----------



## dutchie (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Quote from RK -

"I think this is one for the ladies on ASF- c'mon, help ol kero out here girls!"

With all this good advice it looks like the blokes have got it pretty well covered!!

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Rafa (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

two things are most important...
1. make sure she notices you... 
2. make sure she laughs, after you say/do something funny.. 

the above can be achieved by diliberately spilling coffee on yourself... followed by a well reahearsed slapstick routine and then a nice one liner abour her distracting you... and then, get straight to the point....

if you can handle that well enough, your a shoe in...

you just gotta do it...
and not worry about the consequences...

there's plenty of other coffer shops around


----------



## visual (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

ok,
not only do you want her to think he`s clumsy,
but also you want her to think that he`s stalking her.

sorry I know not advice,but if this is the best you guys can do no wonder there so many desperate guys out there.

I mean,why not ask her name,get to know her like any other person,and then take it from there if she is interested you`ll know soon enough if she isnt well then change coffee shop.no smaltzy lines,complicated routines anyway thats my


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				Rafa said:
			
		

> the above can be achieved by diliberately spilling coffee on yourself... followed by a well reahearsed slapstick routine and then a nice one liner abour her distracting you... and then, get straight to the point....




I`m sorry but this is the wanker movie style way - it` not genuine.

Don`t involve her work friends because they`ll polute her brain with crap.

She is one girl of heaps and she is probably not worth it. Get her or get over it.


----------



## ghotib (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> Quote from RK -
> 
> "I think this is one for the ladies on ASF- c'mon, help ol kero out here girls!"
> 
> ...



OK here's my thoughts. 

All girls are not the same, so Kero's question right now is "how to ask THIS PARTICULAR girl out for a date". Personally I would like Macca's approach. Bear in mind that waitresses have probably heard every smartarse line a hundred times before their first week, so the flower is a little out of the ordinary and a bit special. Assuming she accepts the rose and stays friendly,  follow through on the LISTENING part of Macca's advice. If you keep listening you'll find out how to ask more questions, including about going out.

Everyone wants to present their best face at these times and everyone tells some lies, if only by omission. Just be sure that your lies present your real best face rather than a completely false face. It sounds like this is a pretty strong attraction, and if it turns out to be mutual then she'll learn the truth about you pretty soon. Better be sure that she likes the true Kero as well as the presentable one. 

Good luck. 

Ghoti


----------



## websman (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Dude...If you'll tell me where she works at, I'll fly over there and pick her up for you.  I'll have her swept off her feet before you know it.  Chicks dig my southern accent.


----------



## MattThomson (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Look, all of these approaches have been OK but the real trick to learn is how to get her to ask you out. Don't go in there with the intention of asking her out, but to become her friend and slowly build up the relationship until she can't take it any more and jumps on you one night. That's the real art of seduction, and if you can do it properly you're set for life.


----------



## visual (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

if you guys are after casual sex why dont you just pay for it,most of the posts seems to go that way.


----------



## RichKid (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				websman said:
			
		

> Dude...If you'll tell me where she works at, I'll fly over there and pick her up for you.  I'll have her swept off her feet before you know it.  Chicks dig my southern accent.




emmm, I think that's a good tip right there for Kero: learn to speak with a Southern drawl!! (and if you don't get her you'll at least know what it is that stuffed it up...).


----------



## RichKid (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				MattThomson said:
			
		

> Look, all of these approaches have been OK but the real trick to learn is how to get her to ask you out. Don't go in there with the intention of asking her out, but to become her friend and slowly build up the relationship until she can't take it any more and jumps on you one night. That's the real art of seduction, and if you can do it properly you're set for life.




Sounds like a Jedi mind trick, we've gone from asking the girl out to getting the girl to ask us out, you really are a master of the (dark?!) arts Matt!!  'Resident Seducer' your tag should be.


----------



## Rafa (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> 'Resident Seducer' your tag should be.





are you Yoda in disguise RickKid...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

She might have an std. Have you thought of that? 

She might already be pregnant.

She might be a lesso.

She might only like Africans.

She might be a member of ASF!  

She may not mix work with pleasure.

Please think about these issues.

But, she may be up for some trouser snake action, regardless. Something to think about.


----------



## Julia (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				visual said:
			
		

> ok,
> not only do you want her to think he`s clumsy,
> but also you want her to think that he`s stalking her.
> 
> ...




I'm with Visual on this when she says  "...get to know her like any other person...".
The suggestion about an innocuous sort of remark at first like the "do you like coffee, or  are you sick of it...."was good imo.  Don't do or say anything dramatic (like Tech's suggestions from that oh so suave Duck!) unless you want to risk a similarly dramatic reaction.
Small talk at the beginning is often underrated.  It doesn't much matter what you talk about - the coffee, how busy the place is, just ordinary stuff - if she wants to pursue the conversation (and/or you) she will soon let you know.
And SMILE.  Keep it light.  I can't speak for other women but nothing puts me off faster than sensing desperation or neediness.

I did, however, like the suggestion of the single rose, but maybe this could be in Step Two when you have established there is no boyfriend?

Good luck, Kero.  Don't be shy.  She might be thinking you look interesting too.  If it doesn't come to anything, you haven't lost anything.

Keep us posted.

Julia


----------



## GreatPig (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> She might have an std. Have you thought of that?
> 
> She might already be pregnant.
> 
> ...



Gee, you're such a romantic... 

Personally I wouldn't think about any of that. I'd just think "nice girl, must talk" and see where it goes from there. Anything else will likely lead to analysis paralysis.

To abuse a popular quote: a journey of a lifetime starts with a single word. "Hi" can be a pretty good one.

GP


----------



## RichKid (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				Rafa said:
			
		

> are you Yoda in disguise RickKid...




Appreciated yes, my humour now is...hmmmm 

btw, snake, you're supposed to be helping him, not putting him off, poor kero should be thinking positive thoughts so he can send out positive vibes!! A day in the life of kerosam, boy am I looking forward to the weekend, we've got a few more days left to prepare you Kero, read all our replies closely...this is like an online version of Queer Eye for The Straight Guy, we just don't get to dress you up man!! (maybe we should give tips on that too!)....I forgot, a Sombrero was mentioned....


----------



## money tree (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

dear god, please dont use one of tech/a's lines (or anyone elses). No female with an ounce of class would have a bar of it.

Women demand confidence.
They demand persistence.
They demand sincerity.

Studies have shown that good looks are important to only 10% of women. 70% of women said a good sense of humour will entice them into a date.

Be direct and confident. A womens mind is an engine that runs on compliments. say: "Hi, my name is Fred, I think your really nice (or beautiful if she is) and I would love to take you out for dinner this Friday."

DONT give her a question she can easily say no to. Make it a statement instead. Its harder to reject.

If she says no, ask again a week later. Keep asking until she says yes or gives a good reason.


----------



## son of baglimit (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

richkid - the sombrero is important - chicks hate freckles


----------



## Julia (8 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> richkid - the sombrero is important - chicks hate freckles




Aw, not this one, son of baglimit.  I think they're cute.
Still, the sombrero would surely be a talking point I guess.

Julia


----------



## kerosam (9 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

wow! many great ideas.... i like them all... some are serious and some are cheeky.

i'm sure most of them will come in handy.

tech/a & son of baglimit, if i do use any of those you guys mentioned, will you promise to bail me out.... in a police station ???

i'm not too good with words... i'm a classic case of 'weak in the presence of beauty'.... yes, my legs get wobbly, i mumble in my words (which of course, i have to rise to the occassion on saturday morning) and hope i don't speak my mind too much.... it does occassionally gets me into an awkward situation.

all rite, i'll start with small talk then. but if it leads to a date, kudos! but small talk might not be easy as she'll be moving around serving. mmmmm, maybe i'll have brekky a bit later when the cafe is a bit quieter. i'll try to establish some info hopefully positive info (like any current bf or she might be UNDERAGE!  ).

will come back to the drawing board for step 2, if there's going to be step 2.

THANKS FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchie (9 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Geez this is nearly as exciting as a bear market.

Can't wait to see how the market develops tomorrow.

Good luck Kero - trust your instincts.

Cheers

Dutchie.


PS Anyone else need romantic advice from the ASF panel??


----------



## emma (9 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Just be yourself - no bravado, no bull***t - but you do need to find out soon, if there is already a male in her life, otherside you're wasting your time.


----------



## GreatPig (9 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				emma said:
			
		

> you do need to find out soon, if there is already a male in her life, otherside you're wasting your time



I disagree. Becoming friends with a nice woman is _never_ a waste of time, even if they are attached already.

Attachments often don't last, and even where they do, she could potentially still be a good friend.

And Kero, if you have trouble talking to women, then the saying holds for this as well: practice makes perfect. Get used to talking to them, anywhere with anyone - even those you're not interested in (and thus you won't care if they ignore you). The more you do it, the more natural it will become, the more you'll find to talk about, and the more you'll learn about what holds their interest and what doesn't. It will also massively boost your self-confidence. Might even make you a few new friends! You want to get to the point where talking to an unknown woman in the street feels as natural as talking to your own sister (if you have one). Practice, practice, practice!

Cheers,
GP


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Emma says it all and what I posted previously stacks up to what Emma is saying.


> Just be yourself - no bravado, no bull***t - but you do need to find out soon, if there is already a male in her life, otherside you're wasting your time.




Why am I reading this thread?????


----------



## Julia (9 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> I disagree. Becoming friends with a nice woman is _never_ a waste of time, even if they are attached already.
> 
> Attachments often don't last, and even where they do, she could potentially still be a good friend.
> 
> ...





That is just such great advice.  If you do as GP suggests, the time will come when you can confidently initiate a conversation with absolutely anyone.
Some of us are naturally shy and have had to make a determined effort to overcome what amounts to a real fear of talking to people we don't know, but it is so worth it to feel relaxed in conversation anywhere.

Don't think of her so much as a potential girlfriend at this stage (just put those hormones on hold for a bit), rather just as a person you'd like to get to know better.  If nothing else, that will remove some of the stress.

Julia


----------



## kerosam (10 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date? UPDATE*

Hello folks,

went in there today and guess what??? she wasn't there!!!!!

maybe it is not meant to be.....

sigh


----------



## Happy (10 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

6-th sense ?


----------



## RichKid (10 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date? UPDATE*



			
				kerosam said:
			
		

> Hello folks,
> 
> went in there today and guess what??? she wasn't there!!!!!
> 
> ...




Maybe she does read this forum and did a runner!!

Stick to it, that's another week over which you can take priceless advice from us here on ASF!!


----------



## Julia (10 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Perhaps you could use her absence today as an opener for next Saturday's conversation?  e.g. "I noticed you weren't working last Saturday?"
If she's friendly and outgoing she could come back with something like:"no, I have every third Saturday off and I went with friends to see the new exhibition at the art gallery" (or whatever).

If she is that responsive in conversation, then you can follow it up in kind, e.g. "what was it like"   or "I saw that too, how did you enjoy it?"

If she's not interested in pursuing the conversation then she'll probably just smile politely and not offer any information about why she wasn't there.
In other words - none of your business, brother!

Don't lose heart, Kero.  You may not be a step ahead today, but you're no further back either.  Try again next week.

Julia


----------



## visual (11 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Kero,
Julia is right,you did say after all in your initial post that you suddenly noticed her,althought it is a ritual for you to go there,


----------



## GreatPig (11 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> If she's not interested in pursuing the conversation then she'll probably just smile politely and not offer any information about why she wasn't there.
> In other words - none of your business, brother!



Which is not necessarily a bad sign either. The reason may be something very personal or emotional that she doesn't wish to discuss with a stranger.

I might say though that a question like "I noticed you weren't working last Saturday?", while potentially an open question, is inviting a simple "no" answer. In the interests of getting a conversation going, try and avoid questions that can be answered with just "yes" and "no". If you just get a "no" to your opening sentence, it can be very hard to know what to say next. 

Something with a touch of humour, cheekiness, and even mild flirtation might help keep you on her radar better, provided you can deliver it appropriately. Remember, first impressions are important, so try and make it a reasonably good one. 

You could perhaps try something like "Hi, good to see you back again. I was worried they might have sacked you or something, and I'd have no reason to come here any more." If delivered lightly with a cheeky smile, the last part should invoke a smile in return, especially if she's as customer friendly as you indicated, and hopefully get a bit more than a simple "no" response. Even if you only get a smile, at least she'd be aware of you then, and know you're not as dull and boring as the AFR might suggest. 

Anyway, good luck!

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Julia (22 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Kero

How about an update?  Was she there last weekend?????

Julia


----------



## makeorbreak (22 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

I think Great Pig has got some good advice there and you should take it up.
But we need to sus her out a little more.

Give us a description on her?
also, Is she shy? you can find out by seeing if she is talkative to other customers.
Whats the scenery like? is it a busy cafe where heaps of guys would come onto her or full of old people.

Fill us in alittle!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

Just saw the title of this thread,


I think you should tell her how LARGE yours is, I think she'd completely go for that, I mean size does matter, give her a visual discription of the size of yours.



In case your wondering I'm refering to your investment portfolio, what was everyone else thinking???  :


----------



## MalteseBull (22 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*

priceless advice:

All women are actors, don't take them at face value. The first 2 weeks they will be all over you. The third week they would snob you off.

happens all the time


----------



## crackaton (22 June 2006)

*Re: - How to ask a girl out for a date?*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> 1. lose the afr - trust me.
> 2. dont admit you asked a share trading forum for advice.
> 3. wear a piece of clothing that would become a talking point - eg sombrero
> 4. a reminder, point 2 is important.
> ...



 re: 6 ask her sister out.. lol I once did this, turned out they were identical twins. Big farking mistake.


----------

